# German Speedcubing Tutorial (Fridrich Method)



## leandrobaltazar (May 8, 2009)

Hi everyone.

After a long time I've made a german fridrich tutorial including these parts:

1) Intro
2) Notation
3) Cross (2 Parts)
4) F2L (2 Parts)
5) 2-Look OLL
6) OLL Intro (No OLL, cause i've only learned 15 OLL-cases)
7) PLL (2 Parts)
8) Fingertricks

I post a link to the playlist, so you don't have a long list with all the videos here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyulixBmfGs&feature=PlayList&p=F82C6055454AD8EB&index=0&playnext=1

Enjoy watching and don't forget to rate and comment


----------



## Thieflordz5 (May 23, 2009)

Nice, that'll be good for the people who speak German...
As people in my class would say "Khule Bonen..."


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 23, 2009)

...interesting...


----------

